# 20w scan tomorrow!!



## xCherylx

I am literally crying I am so scared about my scan tomorrow...
I have my heart set on a girl as we already have a 7yo LB and this will probably be our last. Hormones aren't helping right now.... 
Not sure how I will cope if they say straight away it's a boy...


----------



## OrkneyGirl

I couldn't read and run I was exactly the same last week I have a boy who's 5 and this is my second and last and I had complications weeks ago so to have a healthy baby was my priority but I always felt like it was a girl and I am so lucky this miracle who took over two years to conceive is indeed a little girl. Just relax and don't feel bad if it's a boy and you feel disappointed because it's only human nature and you will love your baby the same no matter what the gander don't feel guilty about feelings you can't control *hugs*


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Let me know how you get on today with your scan thinking of you :)


----------



## Bevziibubble

Hope all goes well hun xx


----------



## xCherylx

The scan was inconclusive and they couldn't measure heart or spine so I have to go back next Monday. The sonographer did say it looked like a girl but not to buy anything as couldn't be sure. Got my hopes up now! Hard not to buy anything haha!


----------



## OrkneyGirl

Aww that's a shame a longer wait I feel for you.


----------

